# Apple TV et vieille TV



## Matt82 (7 Janvier 2009)

Hello, 
question un peu bête mais c est pour etre sûr avant achat eventuel : l Apple TV peut fonctionner sur une TV assez vieille avec péritel ou faut t il un televiseur recent HD pour la faire marcher ???
Merci


----------



## AlexSpirit (7 Janvier 2009)

Alors là, je peux te répondre, j'ai fait la bêtise d'acheter l'Apple TV sans regarder quels types de téléviseurs il fallait pour 'utiliser.
Oublie le tube cathodique avec les prises peritels. Pour ma part, j'ai branché mon Apple TV via les composantes de ma télé (le vert de l'apple TV allant directement dans le jaune de ma télé), tout est en noir et blanc et l'image n'a pas la qualité HD.

Donc comme ils le disent si bien sur le site d'Apple : 
_"Compatible avec les téléviseurs panoramiques à définition améliorée ou haute définition offrant les caractéristiques suivantes : 1080p/1080i 60/50Hz, 720p 60/50Hz, 576p 50Hz (format PAL) ou 480p 60Hz, y compris les modèles courants des fabricants suivants : HP, Hitachi, JVC, LG, Mitsubishi, NEC, Olevia, Panasonic, Philips, Pioneer, Polaroid, Samsung, Sony, Sharp, Toshiba, Vizio, Westinghouse"_

Depuis, j'ai acheté un écran plat, l'Apple TV est branché en HDMI et c'est que du bonheur !


----------



## ipascm (14 Janvier 2009)

pas testé mais :

_576p 50Hz (format PAL) ou 480p 60Hz, _

*ca marche si ta TV est PAL et si tu as une entrée RGB... pas de sortie composante sur l'apple TV.*

à noter que dans l'apple TV réglage tu peux selectionner
vérifie donc tes entrées TV si pas de RGB point de salut

c'est tout de meme domage d'utiliser un apple TV avec un format 4/3 en 480lignes tout de meme. un ecran full HD hdmi type LG ou LIYAMA coute 250 euros... et ca marche aussi avec ton mac ou ton pc...


----------



## Matt82 (14 Janvier 2009)

Oui enfin utiliser un ecran avec un iMac a coté je vois pas trop l intéret... 

L interet de la Boiboite c est de mater tes films sur un ecran plus grand tranquilou dans ton salon non? 
J ai deja mon iMac en face du lit mais dans le salon trone ma vieille TV analogique dont je ne me separe pas 

Je n ai pas envie d investir dans un ecran pour le moment, n ayant ni le temps pour jouer dessus (oui pour moi la TV sert avant tout à la console), ni l envie d investir  
Je ne regarde jamais la TV alors... 

Ca attendra 1 an ou deux, que la PS3 baisse encore de prix 

Je cherchais juste un dispoitif pour regarder les films entre potes sur la TV, autre qu un disque dur multimédia ou lecteur divX a clé usb...


----------

